
Would you explore with an underwater vehicle remotely via the web? - rgiuly
Just curious what you all think, would it be fun&#x2F;entertaining to be able to control a <i>real</i> underwater vehicle via the web in some remote place and see things with a camera like fish, coral, etc. as you move along?
======
ZoeZoeBee
Absolutely if the resolution and feedback were good. However there are a few
logistical nightmares I can think of such as the prospect of damaging corals
and cables getting tangled among a sea of other unintended consequences.

~~~
hanniabu
\+ VR capable

------
apryldelancey
That would be fantastic, especially if it was a high resolution and if it
didn't damage the environment around it.

------
mlwarren
This would be a great application for immersive VR.

------
timetraveller
Depends who deep it can go.

